# DEWALT 5" Orbit Sander - dust colection attachment needed



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I am looking for a hose and attachment that can connect my sander to my vac. I could use duct tape but that seems a bit messy <grin>. Has anyone found/use/ have or know where I could find one? Maybe I should call Dewalt?

Quick update 0 
Still retired
Still love not working
Still hate our government representatives that don't represent 1/2 of America.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I needed a part for a Dewalt battery nailer I bought on ebay, & looked it up on the Dewalt site.

It would have cost me $10 shipping a $7 part, so I went to our local fleet supply store that sells Dewalt, & ordered it from them. It only cost me a total of $10.

I once had some BO 18v batteries that came with a Dewalt kit from ebay. They exchanged them at no charge for new ones, & no questions asked.. They have a date on them, & guarantee them for 2 years.


----------



## Peter5 (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you ever figure anything out about this? I'm in the same boat! I'm thinking about trying to take the stupid dust bag that came with it and tear off the cloth to make a quick vacuum hose connection. Either that, or just go buy a festools sander!


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey folks,

Enclosed is a picture of what I did. The small rubber "adapter" is a piece used for a Fein Mulit master. My son found it at a woodcraft. It acts as a bushing for the end of a 1 1/4" vacuum hose. I hope this helps.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

bought a festool adaptor works fine.


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Great


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Take a look here, they also have them at any Home Dopepo or Lowes.

http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JW1039-1-Inch-Multiple-Adapter/dp/B000077CPN

I say dopepo cuz of some of the dopes they hire but I do wish I were one of those dopes. I tried so many times to get in but nothing I think it's cuz I'm to smart or interested in a lot of the stuff they want to teach.


----------



## BrettWood (Jan 18, 2013)

I found this as a good adapter and much cheaper than the Festool adapter…
Fein 921072K13 Step Adaptor for $6.41
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005M1SW/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01









Jesus was a carpenter and I follow in His steps, in more ways than one…


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

i seem to remember doing this and the hose fit right on, but i think it was the larger size, around 2 inch


----------

